# 2015 Pot~A~Gold Mosquito Lake Open



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Our 2015 event is August 29-30 at the main ramp by the dam. It is 285.00 per team with a 80% payback. I have seen the weights of recent events and it looks like the lake is fishing great just a challenge to get the big fish to bite. I have been told that the weeds are thicker than I have ever seen them. This is great for the lake and it makes fishing that much better. Here is the link to our website http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/EVENTS.html

We will take off at safe light both days and numbers will be reversed day 2. Safe light should be around 6:15-6:20 to give you a rough idea. You can fish alone or with a partner. We have had conflicts with other events going on the same weekend so we do allow a team to fish one day alone then their partner show up the other day but we do not allow any subs period. Only off limits will be the wildlife refuge and the boat ramp cove we take off from including the rock walls (rocks) at the main lake. I just received 10 entrys this week so I thought we better start getting the word out to everyone.

Thanks, Jami
PS For questions please call my partner Jamie Fabian (740)415-7229 Director for Southern Ohio Bass tournament Circuit https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southern-Ohio-Bass-Tournament-Circuit/423308804505375


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We will be up there the Friday before the event practicing and I will be staying at Niles (Days Inn) for anyone to pay ahead of tournament day.


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there a link with the results posted?
Thanks


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/Ohio-Mega-Bass-Tournament-Trail-Llc-184827928212369/timeline


----------



## Mantis Bassin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You bet. Sure wish I could fish one of those events this weekend, Mosquito is a fun time. I will be grinding it out at Alum pre fishing thinking about all the fish that will be caught up there.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Clicked on that link n it came up blank. Does anyone know what it took to win?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Around 26 pounds


----------

